# teething and waking over and over in the night...



## sammysmammy (Nov 21, 2002)

I'd like to have some input on my Samuel's teething.He just had his top eye teeth break through--within a day of each other!These are his first teeth,oddly enough--so now I'm starting to understand why he's been not sleeping.Is there anything i can do for him to ease his discomfort?He wakes up just crying and crying,obviously uncomfortable--but doesn't want anything i offer(his own bed,feeding,a drink,in bed with me--nothing!!)I really hate to give him medicine,but is Tylenol really the only thing that might help?Thanks

Angie


----------



## mtn. mama (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a variety of options in your local herb/vitamin shop. There are natural teething tablets, gel and drops that you can give your child. They are safe, gentle and will ease his irritability. Hylands is a name to look for. The herbal and homeopathic alternatives have been a great help to dh and I. We are currently in the midst of teething with our third. It does pass! Blessings


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 28, 2002)

I use the hylands brand teething tablets for my son & they make him more comfortable. I'm going through the same thing with him right now. He doesn't seem to be in pain during the night as much as first thing in the a.m. But he does toss and turn ALL NIGHT LONG. He's done that through all 8 of his little teeth.
-Tamara


----------

